# Tacoma 2006



## Jeff Lange

I am going to buy a 2006 Tacoma and plow with it a couple small businesses I own. Do you guys think I need the TRD package on the Tacoma? What would be the best plow to get?

Thanks


----------



## sixspeed

Jeff Lange said:


> I am going to buy a 2006 Tacoma and plow with it a couple small businesses I own. Do you guys think I need the TRD package on the Tacoma? What would be the best plow to get?
> 
> Thanks


Yes you should get the TRD package if you can. It gives you heavier duty progressive rate front coil springs. You should also get the TRD package with the locking differential (not the limited slip) for maximum traction.

As for plows the 2005/6 trucks have a limited fitment, the mounts from the older trucks do not fit the newer. Best bet is to search the sponsor mfrs to see what's available...

Rob.


----------



## pjaln

the best plow setup for toyota tacomas was a fisher minute mount it was heavy duty and could be used for comm. work as i do with mine.the problem is toyota screwed everyone with the new front end that will not take a heavy plow i have an 01 with a minute mount and i love it but i will not be able to continue in years to come with toyota ....paul


----------



## paperdad

I have a '03 Tacoma Double Cab with the Fisher Minute Mount and LD 6'9" and front Timbrens and it works perfectly.

I am very disappointed that Toyota makes a lesser product now that will not hold up to a real plow, as I was considering a new Tacoma for this summer. However, Fisher should still make the frame and let the customers decide...

I might have to go back to Chevy and their S-10 Colorado as there is a Minute Mount 2 frame for that truck available.


----------



## sixspeed

The problem with the new Taco is a Toyota problem. Every model change the trucks get bigger and heavier but the "guts" underneath (axles, differentials, transfer case, etc) are the same as in the prior model. 

Thus what components were real sturdy in the 89-94 trucks are the same in the 95-04 Tacomas (which are heavier than the old trucks), and the components in the 05-current Tacomas are the same as in the older trucks, just stretched out to fit the bigger new trucks. 

And occasionally they try to "improve" on things by making them more carlike - Such as when when the steering went from the sturdy recirculating ball steering box in the 89-94's to the weak rack and pinion unit in the Tacoma. 

It's like the Tundra - the front axle components are just Tacoma pieces, with longer axle shafts....

That's why as the model years go on for Toyota the vehicles get lighter and ligher duty plows.


----------



## dmontgomery

Check out Snoway. I believe they make a plow for that truck... I have had a ST on my 96 4Runner for 3 years. Works great. Well built plow and acts like a much heavier plow with the down pressure. 

Derek


----------



## pjaln

sixspeed ,..that is exactly the right answer, toyota streches a good thing ,too bad they no longer make a true mini truck,

d montgomery if you plow aggressively the snoway might not hold up my fisher 6,9" ld has been hammered for the last 3 winters and still works fine i dont baby my truck ,in fact 2 storms ago i bent back my left mount [the bottom of it]it actually peeled back but the mount did not move and the plow did not give me any trouble, i would probably break a snoway in half ..paul


----------



## oldmankent

You won't break a snoway with a little toyota. They are designed to stand up to anything the Toyota can sanely dish out.


----------



## pjaln

that depends ,you can agree that the fisher being made out of steel and the snoway lexan that the steel should be able to take a hit better ,i have bent the edges in or out on the end of my fisher there is no doubt i would have broken the snoway, it is not meant for continuous commercial work ,
the snoway is probably good for driveways ,but i hit curbs, poles and i do a lot of hard pushing ,,like ramming believe me i dont take care of my truck so much because i usually by one every 2 years and that goes for the plows too, so far the last 2 winters were pretty tough in boston and i had no problems with the plow or the truck outside of a new cutting edge...paul


----------



## dmontgomery

I do 20 driveways and small commerical lots. Third year, no problems. No break downs or failures. As for abusing equipment no I don't do that. I like to keep the money I earn not spend it on replacing and fixing things. As for your comments about Snoway they sound like alot that of others who have no experience with Snoway. I do know that I have gotten alot of my customers because of other guys who liked to ram things were tearing up their properties.

If you are doing such heavy plowing why are you using a Toyota and a small plow?


----------



## paperdad

What is the cutting edge of a Snoway made of? I would be inclined to check one out if I could put on a steel edge. I noticed the weight of the 6'8" Snoway was 299lbs which I think is slightly more than the Homesteader.


----------



## pjaln

i plow mostly 10 to 20 car lots and sidewalks in downtown boston dont get me wrong i am not ragging on the snoway in fact i came close to buying one before the fisher , i have had 17 different trucks in the last 26 years mostly fullsize chevys and fords and a few toyotas in the early 80s i was skeptical about the toyota at first but at 84k on the speedo and no problems i am way past in milage than what my other trucks would run ,trouble free that is .
so seeing that it pushes everything i put in front of it i really dont need a bigger truck. i recently loaded 1680 lbs on it and drove to the dump .

paul


----------



## dmontgomery

The cutting edge is 3/8" steel....

www.snoway.com

Derek


----------

